# My first litter



## WarrenM (May 21, 2011)

Bunnies second.  Champagn moma bred with a NZ.  I wanted anoher Champ but can't find one.  She is a good mom.  Had 9

First post too  More questions to come I'm sure.

Well, I tried a picture but it told me to take URL's out because of problems with spam.


----------



## dewey (May 22, 2011)

And congrats on your first litter! 
We could view pics via links from tinypic and such.


----------



## WarrenM (May 22, 2011)

Worked this time!  and thank you    7 days old.   When should they open their eyes?


----------



## dewey (May 22, 2011)

Aww, very nice buns!  

Their eyes normally open at around 10-12 days old.  There's lots of good info out there on what to watch for on that.

Thanks for the pic.  I love bun pics.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 22, 2011)

Oh wow, they are just the cutes things!!!   Congrats and I hope all goes good for you!!


----------



## WarrenM (May 23, 2011)

Thank you.  It's funny listening to them grunt and grown when they push on and step on each other.   It's like "knock it off already!"


----------



## flemish lops (May 23, 2011)

congrats on the litter!


----------

